# Vincent Bun King/2 dogs and a toddler



## Mrs. PBJ (May 18, 2013)

The title says it all I am one busy bun mom. 
I have a 22 month old a older dog and a 5 month old puppy and guess what we just added Vincent a dutch my dream bunny. Anyone who remembers me from a couple years back remembers I alays wanted a dutch my toddler is more independent and my life is normal somewhat.

So for his story not much of one I go to a feed store quite often for food and toys for my dog well. I saw him sitting in a cage and asked about him his old parents had returned him for sale cause there 8 year old lost interest. 
I got that look in my eye and my husband said box him up he is coming home. 

He is 9 months old and a little sweetie. 

Little did he know he was getting a castle. I went and got him a cat condo with small openings and some NIC grids to build some extra shelves. Toys toys and more toys. Good food and tons of hay. 

Here is his castle 




A lot different from the 18 by 18 inch cages his old owners had him in. 




Here he is making his daybu. :big kiss:


----------



## curiouscarrot (May 18, 2013)

He's gorgeous. Love his castle. He does look like a king sitting on his pillow, surveying his kingdom.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 18, 2013)

Welcome back! Congrats on the new bunny Vincent is such a handsome little guy! I love dutchies! I love his castle. He is such a handsome little guy!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 19, 2013)

So little did my mommy know I was a very good boy. I let her cut my nails last night she scared me but put me in the towel and made me feel safe they wear long they had never been cut. I got my first salad this morning just romaine lettuce and 1 carrot really mom one carrot. That thing was good. So I peed all over everything in my cage mommy said something about a neuter very soon not sure what that means. 

So I got my new pen also set up last night I made y human mommy do it. But I am afraid to leave my cage right now mommy said that is ok she even brought the computer to me. My favorite shelf is my top one mommy also said she was going to add another one soon something about zip ties I told her I liked mine but she said I needed another one. 

So my cage is open to my run all day. Then she closes it at night she said when I got more comfortable I would get a couple of ours of run time around the house also. But I am set up right next to the couch and the limit humans reading corner I have yet to meet the little human mommy keeps saying something about grandparents house not sure what that is either. Anyway so I always see my humans. But so the little human can not get to me mommy said she put some extra locks on my pin. But mommy keeps saying she is going to like me and in a few years she will be able to hold me if I let her. 


My new run






And just for kicks my dirty cage already lol


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 20, 2013)

So salad salad and more salad I knew what that was today and boy was it good. First thing I ate today yesterday I saved it for all day and ate it later. 

I found my run also that is awesome talk about room. The little human came home she loves me but mommy does not let her get to close. I am getting more interested in mommy I keep coming up to my run but when she sticks her hand in there I run. She said I will get less scared over time but I like mommy she feeds me the good stuff. I also love hay I have never had it before. Its awesome do yall know about that stuff? If not tell your human now. 

Well I am off mommy said something about some meds for my tummy.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 8, 2013)

Welll I have not updated in a while mom said my fixing is scheduled for the 18 not sure what needs to be fixed not me I am perfect. I am spraying my wal beside my cage. So mommy said it needs to happen now. 
Mommy said I can run around the house when ever I ask nicely I thump at her and she opens my cage she took my pin down I love being under the couch. I love spraying the big dog also and it makes mommy mad and she put me back in my cage. 
Well have to run talk later.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck with getting hm neutered. I know your probably pretty nervous about getting him fixed but I'm sure everything will go fine. Especially since neutering is a lot less invasive than spaying and even most spayed bunnies make through the sugery. Good luck! I'll be praying for you and your bunny.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 10, 2013)

We have our first official bunny flop.





One of hum chillen yesterday whole daddy cleaned his cage.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Aww, he's so cute! I love bunny flops!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks we changed his neuter to this Friday got a deal for going in early lol. Learning vet and they get a bonus for doing so many exotic a week so they called and ask. So I am getting him fixed for under 100 with a vet that has been doing bunnies for years did Storm and Jessie back in the day.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Well I'll keep you and your bunny in my thoughts and prayers. I'm sure he'll do fine though, especially with an experienced bunny vet.


----------



## xxbunnylover (Mar 29, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1427605449.324336.jpg


----------



## xxbunnylover (Mar 29, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1427605468.857742.jpg


----------



## xxbunnylover (Mar 29, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1427605484.285697.jpg


----------



## xxbunnylover (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks so much for 93 followers &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------

